# New Rigid job site radio, video



## mabaty (Dec 16, 2010)

Rigid tests the durability of their new job site radio, pretty awesome video of them trying to break it. http://youtu.be/UaG8f_kHMOE


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

impressive. wonder how dewalt would compare? I have had a dewalt radio for years with no problems. still works like the day I got it.


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok... first off that is REALLY F---IN' COOL!:thumbup: they got it right.:thumbsup:

But next, I will not allow my guys to have a radio on the job-site,:no: its a safety hazard,:yes: if it's on the can't here what's going on around them. I know, I know, I'm a kill joy.:laughing: But safety comes before music sorry.


----------

